# 04 vs 05/06



## MichaelMD (Aug 6, 2007)

I realize this questions has been asked several times by Newbies, however I hope to add a new spin on the age old debate. I have a C6 that i have decided I do not want to autocross any more, so I am thinking of picking up a used GTO. I plan on moding the car a bit, so I am wondering if I should go with the 04 ls1 of pay the premium for the ls2? it seems like the LS2 is much more difficult to wake up the LS1?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

This may be a personal bias, but the ls1 can be brought over the 400hp the ls2 has for $1500-$2000, if you do the work yourself. :cool


----------



## MyOtherCar (Jun 23, 2007)

So, is it within reason to think that the same $1500 can be spent and bring the LS2 to say 450 hp??

Seems it all comes down to how much money you may want to spend and in what areas of improvements: performance, body styling & fix the '04 exhaust shortfall.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

MyOtherCar said:


> So, is it within reason to think that the same $1500 can be spent and bring the LS2 to say 450 hp??
> 
> Seems it all comes down to how much money you may want to spend and in what areas of improvements: performance, body styling & fix the '04 exhaust shortfall.


Yes, around $1500 would bring the ls2 twords 450hp. 
04 exhaust flows just as good as 05-06, it is true duel. It just exits both pipes to the left.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i'd go with the 06 personally because you get updated programming and there's no replacement for displacement. you get a larger bore with the ls2 so you can do the simple l92/l76 swap and make 500 to the crank for about 2500 or so. you'll have slightly less issues with the 06 also because most of the strut failure and stuff of that nature had been worked out. now...if you are going to swap the engine entirely then get an 04. it's more of a sleeper than the 05/06. your moola you know what you want. enjoy whatever you get because it is gm and can be easily upgraded.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

koman said:


> your moola you know what you want. enjoy whatever you get because it is gm and can be easily upgraded.


This guy knows what he's talking about, someone give him a beer.


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm in the same dilemma. Do I spend the money on an '04 now or wait until I have some more dough and hold out until spring for an LS2?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

You may also get lucky and find a used one that has already been modded. Just inspect it (or any used car, for that matter) real good for any signs of abuse.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

MichaelMD said:


> it seems like the LS2 is much more difficult to wake up the LS1?


That is not true. Both engines respond well to mods. Regardless, when you start modding either engine it's going to get expensive.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> You may also get lucky and find a used one that has already been modded. Just inspect it (or any used car, for that matter) real good for any signs of abuse.


be very leary of modded cars. a local friend bought an 04 gto with a d1sc that he was told was running something like 10 lbs of boost. well after some investigation on the dyno it was only running 7 psi of boost and at 5200 rpm the hp and tq went to zero then jumped back up. driving the car felt about the same way. tame at anything below 5000 rpm then that magical 5500 rpm and it was like the tires no longer knew how to grip. as pearl says inspect it and inspect it thoroughly. if the salesman gives you flack about giving it gas then walk away. you are looking to buy the car and it must perform like you want it to not the lame brain.  i did with mine and had the salesman in search of a seatbelt. right in front of the stealership


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

nottheweakwilled said:


> I'm in the same dilemma. Do I spend the money on an '04 now or wait until I have some more dough and hold out until spring for an LS2?


*IMO, as stated by some, get the LS2. You have all the upgrades (factory). IF you plan on upgrading at all, you will be further ahead with the LS2. If you plan on not upgrading, then it won't matter, get what you can afford. Your biggest challenge will be finding a used one for the right price. Stay away from cars that have a lot of mods to it. If it has been modded way out, chances are it was used hard. Research and read some posts on here of people buying used and getting the results of beat cars. Whatever you get, get a history of that car before you pull the trigger on it. Good luck. *


----------

